# "أصل اللغة العربية"



## ابن سينا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اللغة هي من نتاج اجتماع البشر للتعبير عما يريدون والافصاح عما يصول في صدورهم ويجول في عقولهم ,ومن الطبيعي ان يبحث الانسان عن وسيلة لينقل ما في ذهنه الى الآخرين كي يتأتى التفاهم ويوفى الغرض من إيجاده,والوسائل التي يملكها الانسان ويمكنه ان يستعملها لا تخرج عن ثلاث,اولها اللفظ(النطق),وثانيها الاشاره,وثالثها المثال وبما ان الاشارة والمثال فيهما تكلف وعدم التوفر وعدم الاحاطة لكافة الاشياء والمفاهيم مثل الايمان والصدق والكرم والحب والكراهية اي الموجودات حسية وعقلية ,والمعدومات ممكنة وممتنعة,لجأ الانسان الى اللفظ (النطق) لانه ايسر واعم في التعبير وهوطبيعي في الانسان وينتج من حركة اللسان الطبيعية في التجويف الفموي بين الفكين واهتزاز الاوتار الصوتية ,ويكون طبيعي وبدون تكلف او عناء,وهذا هو إبداع الخالق وعظمته في تصوير بني آدم ونعمته عليه.
وهذا ينطبق على كل بني آدم من عرب ومن عجم على الاطلاق,وقد يكون للبيئة أثر في انتقاء اللفظ وإعتماد النطق,فالبيئة من قساوة ووعورة او سهول وخضرة تأثر في جزالة اللفظ وبيان نطقه او في ركاكته_هذا ما اراه _ ,فكل قوم وضع الفاظًا تدل على اشياء وافعال ,وهذه الالفاظ المركبة من الحروف إذ تواطؤوا عليها تصبح لغة تخاطب بينهم ووسيلة تعبير عما في النفس,والعرب كغيرهم وضعوا الفاظًا واتفقوا واصطلحوا عليها فيما بينهم واصبحت لغتهم التي يتسامرون ويتحادثون بها,فهي من اصطلاح العرب وليست توقيفًا من عند الله تعالى,ولكن لكونها لغة سامية (بمعنى راقية) في التعبير والايجاز وذات الفاظ دقيقة رقيقة اختارها الله تعالى على ما سواها من لغات وجعلها لغة كلامه(القرآن).
والمعلوم أن اللبنة الأولى للمجتمع البشري كانت مكونة من آدم عليه السلام وزوجه حواء وأولادهما...ولا يعقل أن أفراد الأسرة الواحدة وخاصة في تلك الظروف أن يتكلموا لغات مختلفة...فهذا يؤدي بنا الى أنهم جميعًا تكلموا لغة واحدة ,والسؤال هو:ما هي تلك اللغة التي تكلموا بها؟,القرآن يذكر لنا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى علم آدم الأسماء في قوله تعالى:" وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلاَئِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاء هَـؤُلاء إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ"البقرة/31,والله سبحانه وتعالى تنزه عن الجارحة فلا يد له ولا قدم ولا لسان على الحقيقة فهو قد علّم آدم الأسماء بالإلهام لا بالتلقين,وآدم بما حباه الله من خاصية النطق وخلقه له جارحة اللسان فقد تميز عن باقي المخلوقات ,وآدم عليه السلام نطق في الجنة ونطق قبل هبوطه الى الأرض ,والدليل هو قوله تعالى في نفس السورة:" قَالَ يَآءَادَمُ أَنبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَآئِهِمْ فَلَمَّآ أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَآئِهِمْ ",فقد أنبأهم بأسمائهم أي أخبرهم آدم عليه السلام بأسماء ما علمه الله,وآدم عليه السلام أخبر, والإخبار لا يكون إلا بالنطق أو الإشارة...وأما الإشارة فلا بلاغة ولا فضل بها ,فيوجب هنا النطق, ولأن الأسماء المقصود بها المسميات والخواص ولا طاقة للإشارة في إخبار الخواص,فهذا كله دّل على أن آدم عليه السلام قد نطق أي تكلم مستعملًا جارحة اللسان,فهو عبّر عن الأسماء (مسمياتها وخواصها) بأصوات ,وحد الصوت هو اللغة,وعليه فهو تكلم بلغة ما,أو بلغات عدة.
وآدم عليه السلام بعد هبوطه الى الارض وتكاثر ذريته ومن الطبيعي ان يتفاهموا مع بعضهم البعض بواسطة النطق ,وهذا يوجب عليهم أن يستعملوا نفس الألفاظ للدلالة على الأشياء أو المعاني,فهم تخاطبوا بلغة واحدة,والسؤال يعاود نفسه,ما هي هذه اللغة؟.
يتبع...


----------



## ادهم طراف (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادنا وزادك علما


----------



## ابن سينا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل أدهم طراف بارك الله بك وحيّاك ....
اللغة بما أنها هي وعاء الفكر ,والفكر واسع النطاق ومتعدد الجهات ويحتاج الى وسيلة بليغة دقيقة راقية أي ألفاظ تدل على الأشياء والمعاني,ومجموع هذه الألفاظ والمعاني تحدد اللغة وجب أن تكون اللغة _عقلًا_لها صفات وخاصيات تفوق غيرها ومن هذه الخصائص:
1.الصوت أو النطق: حيث يتسع مدرح الصوت ويضم مخارج متنوعة للحروف,ولا تقتصر على مخارج معينه,وتستخدم كل تجويف الفم من شفتين وحلق ولسان ,وهذا من شأنه أن يوجد التوازن والإنسجام بين الأصوات,ويعطيه الـتآلف الموسيقي.
فلا يكون هناك نفور ووحشية في اللفظ وصعوبة في النطق,فلا يجد المتكلم عناءًا ولا السامع نفورًا يصم آذانه.
2.إتساع اللغة: وهذا يعني وجود خاصية الإشتقاق والتصويغ, فالإشتقاق يغني المتكلم عن حفظ ألفاظ أو مقاطع كثيرة ,حيث يمكنه أن يشتق من المصدر ما يشاء من ألفاظ ,ويعبر عما يريد دون عناء وبيسر وسهولة,والتصويغ يعطي اللغة خاصية الحيوية, فلا تكون لغة جامدة أمام التطور والتقدم المادي وغيره.
3.الإيجاز: ويعني أستعمال اقل ما يكون من الألفاظ للدلالة عما في نفس المتكلم دون تكلف أو صعوبة, فخيرالكلام ما قلّ ودلّ.
هذه أهم خصائص اللغة حتى تكون سامية راقية...والآن لنعد الى بداية التاريخ ...الى آدم عليه السلام وأسرته,فالمعلوم أن الحضارات نبعت من اراضي ما بين النيل والفرات, وبما أن آدم عليه السلام بعد هبوطه من الجنة سكن هذه الأراضي على أرجح وجه, وأصل اللغات لغة واحدة وهي اللغة التي تكلمها سيدنا آدم عليه السلام مع أهليه,فتكون اللغة الأولى هي إحدى لغات تلك المنطقة,وعن هذه اللغة تفرعت باقي لغات العالم.
لغات اراضي ما بين النيل والفرات:يكاد يجمع علماء اللغة والتاريخ أن لغات هذه المنطقة هي اللغات السامية,وقد قسمها العلماء الى :
1. اللغات السامية الشرقية .
2. اللغات السامية الشمالية الغربية.
3.)اللغات السامية الجنوبية الغربية (أو الجنوبية.
اللغات السامية الشرقية: لم يعد يعرف منها إلا اللغة الأكادية, وهى أقدم لغة سامية تم تأكيد وجودها على أساس النصوص المسمارية. وكانت الأكادية مستعملة في بلاد ما بين النهرين منذ حوالي سنة ٣۰۰۰ قبل الميلاد حتى ما يقارب ١۰۰ سنة بعده. واستمرّ استعمالها لغة كتابة منذ حوالي 2000 ق.م وحتى القرن الثاني أو الثالث الميلادي. وقد تطور منها لهجتان هما البابلية في الجنوب والآشورية في الشمال، اللتان خلفتهما الآرامية في القرن السادس ق. م. إنّ الفرق الرئيسي بين اللغات السامية الشرقية واللغات السامية الغربية هو اختلاف نظام الأفعال.
اللغات السامية الغربية: اللغات العمورية والأوغاريتية والكنعانية والآرامية. أما العمورية فهي لغة اكتشفت استناداً إلى بعض الأسماء الشخصية التي دخلت في النصوص الأكادية والمصرية وتعود إلى النصف الأول من الألف الثاني ق .م. والأرجح أن العموريين القدماء كانوا من الأقوام البدوية السامية. 
وتمثل اللغة الأوغاريتية شكلاً قديما من الكنعانية وكانت مكتوبة ومنطوقا بها في أوغاريت (رأس شمرا) على الساحل الشمالي لفينيقيا في القرنين ١٤ و ١٣ ق.م. والنصوص الأوغاريتية الأولى التي عثر عليها في أواخر العشرينات من القرن العشرين مكتوبة بأبجدية مشابهة للخط المسماري. 
أمّا الكنعانية فتتكون من عدد من اللهجات المترابطة فيما بينها ترابطاً وثيقاً والتي كانت مستعملة في فلسطين وفينيقيا وسورية. وتعود مدوّناتها إلى حوالي سنة ١٥۰۰ ق.م. واللغات الكنعانية الرئيسية هي الفينيقية والفونية والمؤابية والأدومية والعبرية والعمونية وكانت كلها بادئ الأمر تُكتب بالخط الفينيقي.
السامية الجنوبية الغربية أو الجنوبية :وهي اللغات:
1.العربية الجنوبية
2.العربية الشمالية
3.اللغات الاثيوبية.
يتبع...


----------



## مهاجر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشرفنا الفاضل ...

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المهم ... وتسلم يدك على ما كتبت هنا 

موضوع مهم ونور قسم تعريب الهندسة


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

{وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ }الروم22
اخي العزيز 
بعد السلام و التحية و الاكرام ان اللغة اية من ايات الله و لا شان للانسان في صنعها مثلها مثل اي طاقة ما على الانسان الا اكتشافها فقط و الا لقلنا ان الانسان صنع الكهرباء او الحركة مثلا 
و نحن نرى ان الانسان يقول انه صنع الكهرباء و في الحقيقة ما هو الا اكتشاف فالكهرباء خلقها الله مثلها مثل اللغة ثم سخرها للانسان المخلوق الوحيد الذي كرمه الله عز وجل


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم م. محمد عبد الحميد...الموضوع كان قد بحثه علماء المسلمين وانقسموا الى قسمين:
1. قسم قال أنها توقيفية _أي من عند الله_
2.وقسم قال أنها من وضع البشر.
والرابط التالي يبين لك ما أختلفوا فيه:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t15826.html#post94052


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (2 يناير 2008)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم م. محمد عبد الحميد...الموضوع كان قد بحثه علماء المسلمين وانقسموا الى قسمين:
> 1. قسم قال أنها توقيفية _أي من عند الله_
> 2.وقسم قال أنها من وضع البشر.
> والرابط التالي يبين لك ما أختلفوا فيه:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t15826.html#post94052


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته يا اخي الكريم 
لكنني اميل بشدة الىان اللغات اي الالسن انها خلق من خلق الله و اية من اياته


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابن سينا (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل مهاجر بارك الله بك وحيّاك على ردك الذهبي هذا لي...والحق أنكم أنتم نوّرتم قسم التعريب بزيارتكم لنا...
العربية الجنوبية: وتضم العربية الجنوبية بضع لهجات منها السبئية والمعينية والقتبانية ولهجة حضرموت. أما اللغات المعاصرة لجنوب الجزيرة العربية فليست مكتوبة وهى في طريقها إلى الانقراض نتيجة انتشار اللغة العربية الشمالية. وأشهر تلك اللغات هي المهريةوالسقطرية. 
العربية الشمالية: وتنقسم إلى العربية البائدة وهي التي كان يتكلمها أبناء قبائل ثمود ولحيان في شمال الحجاز وسكان الصفا في بلاد الشام. وثمة آلاف النصوص القصيرة المنقوشة على الصخور التي تعود إلى فترة ما بين ٧۰۰ ق.م .و٤۰۰ م. ويعود أقدم النصوص العربية المكتوبة بالخط المشتق من الأبجدية النبطية إلى القرن الرابع للميلاد. ويقع مهد اللغة العربية الباقية (الفصحى) في شمال الجزيرة العربية.
اللغات الاثيوبية: تشبه لغات جنوب الجزيرة العربية أكثر مما تشبه العربية الشمالية. وأقدم تلك اللغات هي الجعزية المعروفة باسم الإثيوبية.
هذه هي اللغات السامية والتي من بينها لغة آدم عليه السلام,اللغة الاولى في العالم والتي عنها تفرعت باقي الغات, ومن هذه اللغات منها ما باد وانقرض ولم يعد يذكر لها آثر في الحياة ,ومنها ما زال ,من هذه اللغات والتي ما زالت هي العربية_لغة القرآن_, والعبرية, والأثيوبية على نطاق الكنيسة.
واللغات هذه تتألف من حروف ولكل لغة عدد معين من الحروف:
اللغة العبرية لها 22 حرفًا,وأما اللغة العربية فلها 28 حرفًا,واللغة الفينيقية لها 22 حرفًا, وكذلك الآرامية لها 22 حرفًا, بينما اللغة الأوغاريتية لها 29 حرفاً.
والحروف المشتركة بين هذه اللغات هي ما جمعت في العبارة التالية:"ابجد هوز حطي كلمن سعفص قرشت" وهي 22 حرفًا,والملاحظ أن اللغة العربية لا تكرار للحرف كما هو في اللغات الأخرى غير السامية مثل الإنكليزية,واللغات السامية مثل العبرية ,ولا حرف منطوق بإجتماع حرفين أو ثلاثة, مثل الشين في الإنكليزية sh, أو ch, أو تسيمخ بالعبرية צ,والذي يلفظ تس...فمثل هذا التكرار وإجتماع الحروف دليل على قصر اللغة ومحدوديتها,فالتكرار يؤدي الى إختلاط الأمر على السامع فلا يعد يعلم ما هو الحرف المقصود إلا بكتابة رسمه,وإجتماع الحروف لتكوين حرف آخر دليل على عدم أتساع اللغة نطقًا وصرفًا...بينما اللغة العربية وهي التي تملك 28 حرفًا تضم كل مخارج الحروف ولا تكرار فيها ولا إجتماع حروف .
واللغات السامية متقاربة فيما بينها في النطق والنحو والصرف ومن أهم الصفات المشتركة:
1.وجود حروف الحلق مثل: ع، غ، ح، خ، هـ، ء. لكن بعض هذه الأصوات لم يبق على حاله في بعض اللغات، بل تغير بعضها إلى أصوات أخرى.
2. وجود عدد من حروف الإطباق وهي: ق، ،ص، ط، ض، ظ لكنها لم تبق أيضا على حالها في جميع هذه اللغات، بل تغير بعضها. ولم يحتفظ كاملة إلا العربية الشمالية والعربية الجنوبية
3. وجود صيغ للتثنية في الأسماء والضمائر المنفصلة والمتصلة الدالة على المخاطب والغائب.
4. تمييز المخلوقات والأشياء إلى مذكر أو مؤنث ولا ثالث لهما، نحو شمس، بئر، سماء، وجبل، قمر، ليل، نهار.
العربية هي اللغة الوحيدة التي احتفظت بمعظم أصوات اللغة السامية وخصائصها النحوية والصرفية. 
1- فقد احتفظت بأصوات فقدتها بعض اللغات مثل: غ، خ، ض، ظ، ث، ذ. ولا ينافسها في هذه المحافظة إلا العربية الجنوبية.
2- احتفظت العربية بعلامات الإعراب بينما فقدتها اللغات السامية الأخرى.
3- احتفظت بمعظم الصيغ الاشتقاقية للسامية الأم، اسم الفاعل، المفعول. وتصريف الضمائر مع الأسماء والأفعال: بيتي، بيتك، بيته، رأيته، رآني.
4- احتفظت بمعظم الصيغ الأصلية للضمائر وأسماء الإشارة والأسماء الموصولة.
5- يضم معجم العربية الفصحى ثروة لفظية ضخمة لا يعادلها أي معجم سامي آخر. ولهذا أصبحت عونا لعلماء الساميات في إجراء المقارنات اللغوية أو قراءة النصوص السامية القديمة كنصوص الآثار الأكادية والفينيقية والأوغاريتية وحتى نصوص التوراة العبرية.
وقد أعترف علماء اللغة العبرية بمكانة اللغة العربية في فهم نصوص التوارة وتفسيرها...فقد قال مروان بن جناح القرطبي:"أفلا تراهم [الضمير عائد إلى علماء التلمود] يفسرون كتب الله من اللسان اليوناني والفارسي والعربي والإفريقي وغيره من الألسن؟ فلما رأينا ذلك منهم لم نتحرج [من الاستشهاد] على ما لا شاهد عليه من العبراني بما وجدناه موافقاً ومجانساً له من اللسان العربي إذ هو أكثر اللغات بعد السرياني شبهاً بلساننا. وأما اعتلاله وتصريفه ومجازاته واستعمالاته فهو في جميع ذلك أقرب إلى لساننا من غيره من الألسن، يعلم ذلك من العبرانيين الراسخون في علم لسان العرب، النافذون فيه وما أقلهم".
مما سبق يتضح لنا أن اللغة العربية هي أرقى اللغات السامية وأعذبها وأوسعها نطقًا وأكثرها إتساعًا ,وأفصحها لفظًا وأبلغها إيجازًأ وكلمًا.
ويبقى السؤال التالي قائمًا:"هل اللغة العربية _لغة القرآن_ هي نفس اللغة التي أنبأ بها الملائكة الأسماء التي علمه الله إياها؟
يتبع....


----------



## saqure (3 يناير 2008)

*بحث جيد عن أصل اللغة العربية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيراً أخى ابن سينا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ...
لقد وقفت على بحث جيد ، منشور فى " الملتقى العلمى للعقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة " ويتناول هذا البحث أصل اللغة العربية وكيفية نشأتها ، مبيناً مذاهب السلف فيها ، وناقلاً رأى الجمهور الذى نص عليه شيخ الإسلام فى مجموع الفتاوى ، ومناقشاً وممحصاً لآراء المعتزلة ومن عداهم فى تلك المسألة.
وهذا المقال نشره الأخ محمد الغانم بتاريخ 14-3-1428 على موقع المنتدىورابط المقال هنـــــــــــــــا

أترككم الآن مع المقال :84:​ أصل وضع اللغة​ 

كما هو معروف أن هناك خلاف في كثير من المسائل بين السلف ومخالفيهم من متكلمين وغيرهم في جملة من الأمور.

ومن الملاحظ كذلك أن غالب استدلالات السلف تعتمد على التوقيف بالنقل, بينما استدلالات المتكلمين تعتمد على الاصطلاح والعقل, وبتباين المنهجين تباينت أجوبتهم واختلفوا لذلك.

وفي ضوء هذا المنهج فإن وضع اللغة ينظر في الحكم عليه في ضوء موافقته للكتاب والسنة، فإذا قيل إنه اصطلاحي وخالف بذلك أمور عقدية خالفت الكتاب والسنة فيجب رده ،خاصة إذا كانت هذه المخالفة تفضي إلى مفاسد عظيمة تتعلق بصفات الله جل وعلا.

وإن كان حقاً أخذنا به وعملنا به.

ننظر في ضوء هذا الخلاف في وضع اللغة فإذا لم يكن مخالفاً لما في الكتاب والسنة أخذنا به وإن كان خلاف ذلك رددناه لأنه باطل لا دليل على صحته لمخالفته أصول الاستدلال.

وكما هو معروف أن الحق واحد لا يتعدد. وفي هذا المبحث الذي قدمنا بين يديه ننظر في أصل اللغة هل هو التوقيف أو الاصطلاح.

فنجد أنه قد اختلفت الأقوال في أصل اللغة ومنشأها وهل هي اصطلاحية أو توقيفية أو نشأت وضعية وضعها الإنسان لتدل على ما تدل عليه في حياته كما لو كانت لغة البكم والخرس ثم تطورت وارتقت حتى أصبحت كما نراها اليوم.

يقول الشوكاني في ذلك "اختلف في ذلك على أقوال:

الأول: أن الواضع هو الله سبحانه، وإليه ذهب الأشعري وأتباعه وابن فورك.

الثاني: أن الواضع هو البشر وإليه ذهب أبو هاشم ومن تابعه من المعتزلة.

الثالث: أن ابتداء اللغة وضع بالتعليم من الله سبحانه والباقي بالاصطلاح.

الرابع: أن ابتداء اللغة قد وقع بالاصطلاح والباقي بالتوقيف، وبه قال الأستاذ أبو اسحق الاسفرييني, وقيل إنه قال بالذي قبله.

الخامس: أن نفس الألفاظ دلت على معانيها بذاتها.

السادس: أنه يجوز كل واحد من هذه الأقوال من غير جزم بأحدها ،وبه قال الجمهور كما حكاه صاحب المحصول" [1] 

وننقل في هذه المسألة كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية, حيث يقول: "إن مبدأ اللغات توقيفية. وأن المراد بالتوقيفية خطاب الله بها, لا تعريفه بعلم ضروري, وهذا الموضع قد تنازع فيه الناس من أصحاب الإمام أحمد وسائر الفقهاء وأهل الحديث والأصول. فقال قوم: إنها توقيفية, وهو قول أبي بكر عبدالعزيز, وطوائف من أصحاب الإمام أحمد وهو قول الأشعري وابن فورك, وغيرهما.

وقال قوم: بعضها توقيفي وبعضها اصطلاحي،وهذا قول طوائف منهم ابن عقيل, وغيره, وقال قوم: يجوز فيها هذا وهذا, ولا نجزم بشيء وهذا قول القاضي أبي يعلي, والقاضي أبي بكر بن الباقلاني وغيرهما ولم يقل أنها كلها اصطلاحية إلا طوائف من المعتزلة ومن اتبعهم ورأس هذه المقالة أبو هاشم ابن الجبائي. والذين قالوا أنها توقيفية تنازعوا: هل التوقيف بالخطاب أو بتعريف ضروري أو كليهما؟ فمن قال: إنها توقيفية, وأن التوقيف بالخطاب, فإنه ينبني على ذلك أن يقال: أنها غير مخلوقة لأنها كلها من كلام الله تعالى, لكن نحن نعلم قطعاً أن في أسماء الأعلام ما هو مرتجل وضعه الناس ابتداء فيكون التردد في أسماء الأجناس, وأيضاً: فإن تعليم الله لآدم بالخطاب لا يوجب بقاء تلك الأسماء بألفاظها في ذريته, بل المأثور أن أهل سفينة نوح لما خرجوا من السفينة أعطى كل قوم لغة, وتبلبلت ألسنتهم, وهذه المسألة فيها تجاذب والنزاع فيها بين أصحابنا وسائر أهل السنة يعود إلى نزاع لفظي فيما يتحقق فيه النزاع, وليس بينهم والحمد لله خلاف محقق معنوي. وذلك أن الذي قال الحرف حرف واحد, وأن حروف المعجم ليست مخلوقة, إنما مقصوده بذلك أنها داخلة في كلام الله, وأنها منتزعة من كلام الله وإنها مادة لفظ كلام الله وذلك غير مخلوق وهذا لا نزاع فيه. فأما حرف مجرد فلا يوجد لا في القرآن ولا في غيره, ولا ينطبق بالحرف إلا في ضمن ما يأتلف من الأسماء والأفعال وحروف المعاني, وأما الحروف التي ينطق بها مفرده مثل الألف لام ميم, ونحو ذلك فهي في الحقيقة أسماء الحروف, وإنما سميت حروفاً باسم مسماها, كما يسمى ضرب فعل ماض باعتبارها مسماه, ولهذا لما سأل الخليل أصحابه كيف تنطقون بالزاء من زيد؟ قالوا: نقول "زا" قال: جئتم بالاسم, وإنما يقال "زه". 

وليس في القرآن من حروف الهجاء التي هي أسماء الحروف – إلا نصفها, وهي أربعة عشر حرفاً, وهي نصف, أجناس الحروف, نصف المجهورة والمهموسة, والمستعملية والمطبقة, والشديدة والرخوة وغير ذلك من أجناس الحروف.

وهي أشرف النصفين والنصف الآخر لا يوجد في القرآن إلا في ضمن الأسماء أو الأفعال أو حروف المعاني – التي ليست باسم ولا فعل- فلا يجوز أن نعتقد أن حروف المعجم بأسمائها جميعاً موجودة في القرآن لكن نفس حروف المعجم التي هي أبعاض من الكلام موجودة في القرآن, بل قد اجتمعت في آيتين "إحداهما" في آل عمران والثانية في سورة الفتح: " ثم أنزل عليكم من بعد الغم" الآية و"محمد رسول الله" الآية وإنما كان كذلك فمن تكلم بكلام آخر مؤلف من حروف الهجاء فلم ينطق بنفس الحروف التي في لفظ القرآن, وإذا نطق بمثلها وذلك الذي نطق به قد يكون هو أخذه وإذا ابتدأ من لفظ كلام الله تعالى وقد لا يكون حقيقة.[2]

إلى أن قال "وقد قال بعض الفضلاء: أكثر اختلاف العقلاء من جهة اشتراك الأسماء لكن وقوع الاشتراك والإجمال يضل به كثير من الخلق, كما يهتدي به كثير من الخلق, وهو سبب ضلال هؤلاء الجهال (يعني الذين قالوا بأن كلام الآدميين غير مخلوق, لأنه متوقف بالتعلم بالخطاب من كلام الذي هو غير مخلوق), فإن حجتهم أن الله علم آدم الأسماء كلها, وعلمه البيان, وهو مبني على أن اللغات توقيفية, كقول كثير من الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيره, وهو قول الأشعري وابن فورك.

لكن التوقيف هل المراد به التكليم, أو التعريف, أو كلاهما؟ هذا فيه نزاع أيضاً.[3]

إلى أن قال: إن اللغات سابقة لكلام عامة المتكلمين, ونطق الناطقين من البشر, وهم تلقوا الأسماء, وحروف الأسماء الموجودة في لغاتهم عمن قبلهم إلى أن ينتهي الأمر إلى أول متكلم بتلك الأسماء المفردة.[4]

وأما من يقول بأن اللغات اصطلاحية فهو يقول أن الألفاظ العربية وضعت أولاً لمعان ثم استعملت بعد ذلك فيها فيجعل لها وضع متقدم على الاستعمال. 

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في ذلك: (ومن يجعل اللغات اصطلاحية فيدعي أن قوماً من العقلاء اجتمعوا واصطلحوا على أن يسموا هذا بكذا, وهذا بكذا, ويجعل هذا عاماً في جميع اللغات. وهذا القول لا نعرف أحداً من المسلمين قاله قبل أبي هاشم بن الجبائي فإنه وأبا الحسن الأشعري كلاهما قرأ على أبي علي الجبائي, لكن الأشعري رجع عن مذهب المعتزلة, وخالفهم في القدر والوعيد, وفي الأسماء والأحكام, وفي صفات الله تعالى وبين تناقضهم وفساد قولهم مما هو معروف عنه. فتنازع الأشعري وأبو هاشم في مبدأ اللغات, فقال أبو هاشم: هي اصطلاحية وقال الأشعري هي توقيفية. ثم خاض الناس بعدهما في هذه المسألة, فقال آخرون بعضها توقيفي, وبعضها اصطلاحي وقال فريق رابع بالوقف. والمقصود هنا أنه لا يمكن أحدا أن ينقل عن العرب, بل ولا عن أمة من الأمم أنه اجتمع جماعة فوضعوا جميع هذه الأسماء الموجودة في اللغة ثم استعملوها بعد الوضع, وإنما المعروف المنقول بالتواتر استعمال هذه المعاني فيما عنوه بها من المعاني.

فإن ادعى مدع أنه يعلم وضعاً يتقدم ذلك, فهو مبطل فإن هذا لم ينقله أحد من الناس, ولا يقال: نحن نعلم ذلك بالدليل, فإنه إن لم يكن اصطلاح, لم يكن الاستعمال. قيل: ليس الأمر كذلك, بل نحن نجد أن الله يلهم الحيوان من الأصوات ما به يعرف بعضها مراد بعض, وقد سمى ذلك منطقاً, وقولاً في قول سليمان "وعلمنا منطق الطير, وفي قوله (قالت نملة يا أيها النمل) وقوله (يا جبال أوبي معه والطير) وكذلك الآدميون, فالمولود إذا ظهر منه التمييز سمع أبويه أو من يربيه ينطق باللفظ, ويشير إلى المعنى, فصار يفهم أن ذلك اللفظ يستعمل في ذلك المعنى, أي: أراد المتكلم به ذلك المعنى ثم هذا يسمع لفظاً بعد لفظ حتى يعرف لغة القوم الذين نشأ بينهم من غير أن يكونوا قد اصطلحوا معه على وضع متقدم, بل ولا اوقفوه على معاني الأسماء, وإن كان أحياناً قد يسأل عن مسمى بعض الأشياء فيوقف عليه، كما يترجم للرجل اللغة التي لا يعرفها فيوقف على معاني ألفاظها، وإن باشر أهلها مدة علم ذلك بدون توقيف من أحدهم. نعم قد يضع الناس الاسم لما يحدث مما لم يكن من قبلهم يعرفه فيسميه كما يولد لأحدهم ولد فيسميه أسماً إما منقولاً وإما مرتجلاً، وقد يكون المسمى واحداً لم يصطلح مع غيره، وقد يستوون فيما يسموه، وكذلك قد يحدث للرجل آلة من صناعة، أو يصنف كتاباً، أو يبني مدينة ونحو ذلك، فيسمى ذلك باسم لأنه ليس من الأجناس المعروفة حتى يكون له اسم في اللغة العامة، وقد قال الله تعالى: (الرحمن علم القرآن خلق الإنسان علمه البيان) و(قالوا أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء). وقال: (الذي خلق فسوى والذي قدر فهدى) فهو سبحانه يلهم الإنسان النطق كما يلهم غيره. وهو سبحانه إذا كان قد علم آدم الأسماء كلها، وعرض المسميات على الملائكة، كما أخبر بذلك في كتابه جميع الناس إلى يوم القيامة،وإن تلك اللغات اتصلت إلى أولاده، فلا يتكلمون إلا بها فإن دعوى هذا كذب ظاهر، فإن أدم عليه السلام إنما ينقل عنه بنوه، وقد أغرق الله عام الطوفان جميع ذريته، إلا من في السفينة وأهل السفينة انقطعت ذريتهم إلا أولاد نوح، ولم يكونوا يتكلمون بجميع ما تكلمت به الأمم من بعدهم، فإن (اللغة الواحدة) كالفارسية والعربية والرومية والتركية فيها من الاختلاف والأنواع ما لا يحصيه إلا الله، والعرب أنفسهم لكل قوم لهجات لا يفهمها غيرهم. فكيف يتصور أن ينقل هذا جميعه من أولئك الذين كانوا في السفينة، وأولئك جميعهم لم يكن لهم نسل وإنما النسل لنوح وجميع الناس من أولاده، وهم ثلاثة سام، وحام، ويافث كما قال تعالى (وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين) فلم يجعل باقياً إلا ذريته وكما روي ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن أولاده ثلاثة، رواه أحمد وغيره.

ومعلوم أن الثلاثة لا يمكن أن ينطقوا بهذا كله، ويمتنع نقل ذلك عنهم فإن الذين يعرفون هذه اللغة لا يعرفون هذه، وإذا كان الناقل ثلاثة، فهم قد علموا أولادهم، وأولادهم علموا أولادهم ولو كان كذلك لاتصلت ، ونحن نجد بني الأب الواحد يتكلم كل قبيلة منهم بلغة لا تعرفها الأخرى والأب واحد لا يقال: أنه علم أحد أبنيه لغة وأبنه الآخر لغة، فإن الأب قد لا يكون له إلا ابنان، واللغات في أولاده أضعاف ذلك...

ثم تكلم شيخ الإسلام بعد ذلك عن أقوال العلماء والمفسرين في الأسماء التي علمها الله آدم فذكر أن للسلف في المسألة قولان يقول:

أحدهما: إنه إنما علمه أسماء من يعقل إذا خرجوا بقوله "ثم عرضهم على الملائكة"قالوا: وهذا الضمير لا يكون إلا لمن يعقل، وما لا يعقل يقال فيها: عرضها. ولهذا قال أبو العالية علمه أسماء الملائكة لأنه لم يكن حينئذ من يعقل إلا الملائكة ولا كان إبليس قد انفصل عن الملائكة ولا كان له ذرية، وقال عبدالرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم: علمه أسماء ذريته، وهذا يناسب الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي وصححه عن النبي (أن آدم سأل ربه أن يريه صور الأنبياء من ذريته، فرآهم فرأى فيهم من يبص، فقال: يا رب من هذا؟ قال: ابنك داود)[5] فيكون قد أراه صور ذريته أو بعضهم وأسماءهم وهذه أسماء أعلام لا أجناس. 

والثاني: أن الله علمه أسماء كل شيء، وهذا هو قول الأكثرين كابن عباس وأصحابه، قال ابن عباس: علمه حتى الفسوة والفسية والقصعة والقصية أراد أسماء الأعراض والأتيان بمكبرها ومصغرها، والدليل على ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في حديث الشفاعة (إن الناس يقولون: يا آدم أنت أبو البشر، خلقك اله بيده، ونفخ فيك من روحه وعلمك أسماء كل شيء) وأيضاً قوله: (الأسماء كلها) لفظ عام مؤكد، قال يجوز تخصيصه بالدعوى وقوله: (ثم عرضهم على الملائكة) لأنه اجتمع من يعقل ومن لا يعقل، فغلب من يعقل، كما قال (منهم من يمشي على بطنه ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين ومنهم من يمشي على أربع) قال عكرمه: علمه أسماء الأجناس دون أنواعها. كقولك: إنسان وجن وملك وطائر. وقال مقاتل، وابن السائب، وابن قتيبة: علمه أسماء ما خلق في الأرض من الدواب والهوام والطير. ومما يدل على أن هذه اللغات ليست ملتقاة عن آدم، أن أكثر اللغات ناقصة عن اللغة العربية، ليس عندهم أسماء خاصة للأولاد والبيوت والأصوات وغير ذلك مما يضاف إلى الحيوان، بل إنما يستعملون في ذلك الإضافة، فلو كان آدم عليه السلام علمه الجميع لعلمها متناسبة. وأيضاً فكل أمة ليس لها كتاب ليس في لغتها أيام الأسبوع ، وإنما يوجد في لغتها اسم اليوم والشهر والسنة، لأن ذلك عرف بالحس والعقل فوضعت له الأمم الأسماء، لأن التعبير يتبع التصور، وأما الأسبوع فلم يعرف إلا بالسمع، لم يعرف أن الله خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش إلا بأخبار الأنبياء الذين شرع لهم أن يجتمعوا في الأسبوع يوما يعبدون الله فيه ويحفظون به الأسبوع الأول الذي بدأ الله فيه خلق هذا العالم، ففي لغة العرب والعبرانيين ومن تلقى منهم أيام الأسبوع بخلاف الترك ونحوهم، فإنه ليس في لغتهم أيام الأسبوع لأنهم لم يعرفوا ذلك فلم يعبروا عنه.

فعلم أن الله علم النوع الإنساني أن يعبر عما يريده ويتصوره بلفظه، وإن أول من علم ذلك أبوهم آدم، وهم علموا كما علم وإن اختلفت اللغات وقد أوحى الله إلى موسي بالعبرانية وإلى محمد بالعربية، والجميع كلام الله وقد بين الله بذلك ما أراد من خلقه وأمره، وإن كانت هذه اللغة ليست الأخرى مع أن العبرانية من أقرب اللغات إلى العربية حتى إنها أقرب إليها من لغة بعض العجم إلى بعض....

فبالجملة نحن ليس غرضنا إقامة الدليل على عدم ذلك، بل يكفينا أن يقال هذا غير معلوم وجوده بل الإلهام كاف في النطق باللغات من غير مواضعة متقدمة، وإذا سمى هذا توقيفاً، فليسم توقيفاً، وحينئذ فمن ادعى وضعاً متقدماً على استعمال جميع الأجناس فقد قال ما لا علم له به وإنما المعلوم بلا ريب هو الاستعمال.[6]

والذي عليه الجمهور يشبه الإجماع هو أن اللغة توقيف وإلهام من الله، ولم يقل بالاصطلاح أحد قبل أبي هاشم الجبائي المعتزلي وتعبه عليه بعضهم. [7]


المراجع
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] ـ إرشاد الفحول إلى تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول للشوكاني ، ص 12 . 

[2] ـ فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( 12/ 446 – 449 ) . 

[3] ـ فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( 12/ 451) .

[4] ـ فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( 12 / 485) . 

[5] ـ رواه الترمذي ، كتاب تفسير القرآن ( 2/300) 

[6] ـ مجموع الفتاوى ( 7 / 90 97 ) . 

[7] ـ الإيمان لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، ضمن مجموع الفتاوى ( 7/ 90 ) . وانظر مختصر الصواعق المرسلة ( 2 / 233 ) .​


----------



## ابن سينا (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل saqure بارك الله بك على إضافتك هذه,وما نقلت لا يخرج عما قاله علماء المسلمين ,ولم يجزم احدهم ما هي لغة آدم عليه السلام...
اللغة التي تكلمها آدم عليه السلام لا بد وأن تكون من أفصح اللغات وأيسرها وأوسعها نطقًا, وذلك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى علّم آدم الأسماء ( مسمياتها وخواصها),وهذا يعني أن اللغة التي أنبأ آدم بها الملائكة قد أحاطت بكل كبيرة وصغيرة ومن مسميات وخواص, ومما ذكر في تفسير قول الله تعالى:" وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء" قول الرسول :" وعلّم آدم الأسماء كلّها حتى القَصْعَة والقُصَيعة",وكذلك ما رواه إبن عباس رضي الله عنه:" علمه أسماء جميع الأشياء كلّها جليلها وحقيرها".
لقد تعرض علماء المسلمين لهذه المسألة(لغة آدم) ومنهم إبن حزم حيث قال في كتابه "الإحكام لأصول الأحكام":"قال قوم:هي السريانية,وقال قوم:"هي اليونانية,وقال قوم:"هي العبرانية,وقال قوم: هي العربية".اهـ,ولم يجزم إبن حزم في تحديد إحدى هذه اللغات,واكتفى بالخاتمة المشهورة"والله أعلم", وقوله هذا يرد علميًا لأن اليونانية لا يمكن أن تكون اللغة التي تكلمها آدم للأسباب التي ذكرتها في أول المقال,وأن اللغات المحتملة وحسب المنطقة التي تواجد فيها آدم هي :السريانية ,العبرية,والعربية,ويبدو أنه نهج هذا النهج لأنه كان من القائلين بأنه لا تفاضل ولا تمايز للغة على لغة,فلا العربية تفضل غيرها ولا العبرية ولا السريانية ولا غيرها على غيرها,وهذا منهج غريب وخاصة انه كان على علم ودراية باللغة السريانية واللاتينية وأبدع في العربية,وكما أنه نفى أن تكون اللغة العربية لغة أهل الجنة محتجاً بأن القرآن قال على لسان أهل النار:" وَقَالُواْ لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِيۤ أَصْحَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ",ورغم أنه شنع على جالينوس عندما قال:"إن اليونانية هي أفضل اللغات لأن سائر اللغات إنما تشبه إما نباح الكلاب أو نقيق الضفادع", فرد عليه قائلًا:"وهذا جهل شديد لأن كل سامع لغة ليست لغته ولا يفهمها فهي عنده في النصاب ما ذكر حالينوس ولا فرق"اهـ,وله قول أعجبني _واراه_يوافق الحقيقة في أن أصل اللغات لغة واحدة وخاصة السامية حيث قال:" إلا أن الذي وقفنا عليه وعلمناه يقينا أن السريانية والعبرانية والعربية التي هي لغة مضر لا لغة حمير لغة واحدة تبدلت بتبدل بمساكن أهلها فحدث فيها جرش كالذي يحدث من الأندلسي إذا رام نغمة أهل القيروان، ومن القيرواني إذا رام نغمة الأندلسي، ومن الخراساني إذا رام نغمتهما. ونحن نجد من إذا سمع لغة فحص البلوط، وهي على مسافة ليلة واحدة من قرطبة، كاد أن يقول إنها غير لغة أهل قرطبة. وهكذا في كثير من البلاد فإنه بمجاورة أهل البلدة بأمة أخرى تتبدل لغتها تبدلاً لا يخفى على من تأمله. 
ونحن نجد العامة قد بدلت الألفاظ في اللغة العربية تبديلاً وهو في البعد عن أصل تلك الكلمة كلغة أخرى ولا فرق، فنجدهم يقولون في العنب "العينب" وفي السوط "أسطوط" وفي ثلاثة دنانير "ثلثدا". فإذا تعرب البربري فأراد أن يقول الشجرة قال "السجرة"! وإذا تعرب الجليقي أبدل من العين والحاء هاء فيقول "مهمداً" إذا أراد أن يقول "محمداً". ومثل هذا كثير. فمن تدبر العربية والعبرانية والسريانية أيقن أن اختلافها إنما هو من نحو ما ذكرنا من تبديل ألفاظ الناس على طول الأزمان واختلاف البلدان ومجاورة الأمم، وأنها لغة واحدة في الأصل".اهـ
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اللغة التي تكلم بها آدم عليه السلام والتي هي إلهام من الله هي لغة توقيفية وذلك لأنه لا يحسن أن يكون قد تعلمها من الله بالتقلين لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى منزه عن الجوارح,ولأنه لم يكن مع آدم بشر كي يضعوا لغة ويتواطؤن على ألفاظ,وهذه اللغة ولنطلق عليها "اللغة الآدمية " قد حباها الله من الخواص والمميزات مما جعلها الله قادرة وبليغة في التعبير عن الأشياء ومسمياتها وخواصها ,حتى روي عن ابن عباس رضي اللّه عنهما في قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏"‏ وَعََلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ‏"‏ قال‏:‏ علّمه كلَّ شيء علَّمه القَصْعَةَ وَالْقُصَيْعَة والفَسوَة والفُسَيْوَةَ أخرجه ابنُ جرير وابن أبي حاتم وابن المنذر في تفاسيرهم بلفظ‏:‏ علَّمه اسمَ الصحْفَة والقدْر وكلَّ شيءٍ حتى الفسوة والفسيّة‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابنُ جزيّ في تفسيره من طريق الضَّحاك عن ابن عباس في قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ‏"‏ قال‏:‏ هي هذه الأسماء التي يَتعارف بها الناسُ إنسان ودابة وأرض وسهل وبَحْر وجَبَل وحمار وأشباه ذلك من الأمم وغيرها.
وأخرج وَكيع وعبد بن حميد في تفسيرهما عن مجاهد في قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ وَعَلَّم آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ‏"‏ قال‏:‏ علَّمه كلَّ شيء ولفظ عبد بن حميد‏:‏ ما خلقَ اللّهُ كله‏.‏
وأخرج عبد عن قَتَادة فِي قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏"‏ وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ‏"‏ قال‏:‏ علم آدم من أسماء خَلْقه ما لم يُعَلِّم الملائكة فسمَّى كلَّ شيء بِاسْمِه وأَلْجَأ كلَّ شيء إلى جنسه.
وأخرج إسحاقُ بن بشر في كتاب المبتدأ وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق عن عطاء قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ يا آدم أنْبئْهُم بأسمائهم ‏"‏ فقال آدم‏:‏ هذه ناقةٌ جمل بقرة نعجة شاة وفرس وهو من خَلْق ربي فكلُّ شيء سَمَّى آدم فهو اسمُه إلى يوم القيامة وجعل يدعو كلَّ شيء باسمه وهو يمرُّ بين قلت‏:‏ في هذا فضيلةٌ عظيمة ومَنْقَبَةٌ شريفة لِعلْمِ اللغة‏.‏ 
فهذا يدل على بلاغة اللغة التي تكلمها آدم عليه السلام_اللغة الآدمية_ وأنبأ الملائكة من خلالها,وهذه اللغة لا يمكن أن تكون هي نفس اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن ,وذلك لأن اللغة العربية أول من تكلم بها هو النبي إسماعيل عليه السلام,قال محمد بن سلام الجمحي في كتاب طبقات الشعراء‏:‏ قال يونس بن حبيب‏:‏ أولُ من تكلم بالعربية إسماعيلُ بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام ثم قال محمد بن سلاّم‏:‏ أخبرني مِسْمَع بن عبد الملك أنه سمع محمد بن عليّ يقول - قال ابن سلاّم‏:‏ لا أدري رَفَعَه أم لا وأظنه قد رفعه - أولُ من تكلَّم بالعربية ونَسِي لسانَ أبيه إسماعيلُ عليه السلام‏.‏ 
قال محمد بن سلاَّم وأخبرني يونس عن أبي عمرو بن العلاء قال‏:‏ العربُ كلُّها ولدُ إسماعيل إلاّ حِمْير وبقايا جُرْهم وكذلك يروى أن إسماعيل جاوَرهم وأصْهر إليهم ولكنَّ العربيةَ التي عنى محمد بن علي اللسان الذي نزل به القرآن وما تكلّمت به العربُ على عهد النبي # وتلك عربيةٌ أخرى غير كلامنا هذا‏.‏ 
وقال الحافظ عِمَاد الدين بن كَثِير في تاريخه‏:‏ قيل إن جميع العرب ينتسبون إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام والصحيح المشهور أن العربَ العاربة قبلَ إسماعيل هم عاد وثمود وطسم وجَديس وأُمَيم وجُرْهم والعماليق وأمم آخرون لا يعلَمهم إلاّ اللّه كانوا قبل الخليل عليه السلام وفي زمانه أيضاً فأما العربُ المستعربة وهم عربُ الحجاز فمن ذرِّية إسماعيل عليه السلام وأما عربُ اليمن وحِمْيرَ فالمشهورُ أنهم من قَحْطان واسمه مهزَّم قاله ابن مَاكُولا‏.‏ 
وذكروا أنهم كانوا أربعةَ إخوة‏:‏ قحطان وقاحط ومقحط وفالَغ وقَحْطان بن هود وقيل هود وقيل أخوه وقيل من ذريته وقيل إن قحطان من سُلالة إسماعيل حكاه ابنُ إسحاق وغيره‏.‏ 
والجمهور على أن العربَ القحطانية من عرب اليمن وغيرُهم ليسوا من سلالة إسماعيل.
وقال الشيرازي في كتاب الألقاب‏:‏ أخبرنا أحمد بن سعيد المعداني‏:‏ أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد بن إسحاق الماسي حدثنا محمد بن جابر حدثنا أبو يوسف يعقوب بن السكِّيت قال‏:‏ حدَّثني الأثرم عن أبي عبيدة حدثنا مسمع بن عبد الملك عن محمد بن علي بن الحسين عن آبائه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ أول مَن فُتق لسانُه بالعربية المتينة إسماعيلُ عليه السلام وهو ابنُُ أربع عشرة سنة فقال له يونس‏:‏ صدقت يا أبا سيار هكذا حدثني به أبو جزيّ هذه طريقةٌ موصولة للحديث السابق من طريق الجُمَحِي‏.‏ 
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (10 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
"فاللغة الآدمية" هي غير اللغة العربية وغير اللسان العربي المبين,ولكن هذا لايعني أن تكون حصة اللغة العربية من البلاغة والفصاحة ضئيل وأن اسلوب نظمها وحشي غريب, وألفاظها صعبة النطق متنافرة الحرف وإيقاعها يصم الآذان,فاللغة العربية قد أثبتت سموها ورفعة نظمها حتى إختارها الله عما سواها في التعبير عن كلامه النفسي,وجعل القرآن مهيمنًا على غيره من الكتاب,يقول الله تعالى:" وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ",و { وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ } أي عالياً عليها ومرتفعاً,والعلو والإرتفاع في كونه ناسخًا لما جاء في الكتب الأولى وكذلك في النظم والأسلوب,لأن الهيمنة تحمل في طياتها علو الأسلوب وبلاغة النص وإظهار حجة النسخ وكذلك الإكمال والإتمام.
وأما بخصوص اللغة الآدمية وبعد أن تكاثر البشر ,وانتشروا في الارض واختلفت بهم البيئة وإحتياجات الحياة تبلبل لسانهم وتنوعت لهجاتهم,وإصطلح كل قوم على ألفاظ وتواطؤا على كلام فيما بينهم, وهذه آية من آيات الله في خلقه ,يقول الله تعالى:" وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ".
واللغة العربية لما حافظت عليه من حروف ولتميزها على غيرها من لغات من جزالة اللفظ وسعة التعبير تكون أقرب اللغات من اللغة الآدمية والتي كانت من خصائصها البلاغة وسعة التعبير لسعة العلم الذي تلقاه آدم عليه السلام من الله عز وجل وأنبأ الملائكة به .
هذا والله أعلم.


----------



## ahmedqatar (13 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedqatar (13 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم


----------



## ابن سينا (13 أبريل 2008)

ahmedqatar قال:


> مجهود رائع أخي الكريم



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك وبمرورك الطيب.


----------



## ابن البلد (30 مايو 2008)

علم اللغات موضوع كبير جدا جدا
سبحان الله
يعني يحتاج لتفرغ وطاقة كي نتعلمه ........وهذا ما نلمسه حتى من المقالات والمواضيع المطروحة في تعريب الهندسة
موضوع ضخم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا الكريم


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يونيو 2008)

شبلي موعد قال:


> علم اللغات موضوع كبير جدا جدا
> سبحان الله
> يعني يحتاج لتفرغ وطاقة كي نتعلمه ........وهذا ما نلمسه حتى من المقالات والمواضيع المطروحة في تعريب الهندسة
> موضوع ضخم
> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا الكريم



السلام عليكم
وجزاكم الله جميعًا كل خير تودونه لأنفسكم...


----------



## fomari6 (3 أغسطس 2008)

Alslam Alekum

Thanks a lot for this deep explanation .Indeed ,I would like to know what are the specifications that distinguished Arabic language from the others !

Thanks in advanced .


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللهم انى استغفرك لكل ذنب تأملته بنظرى او اصغيت* *له بأذنى او نطق به لسانى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها فى بياض النهار* *او سواد الليل وانت ناظر إلى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل فريضة اوجبتها على فى آناء* *الليل واطراف النهار تركتها خطأ او عمدا**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سنه من سنن سيد* *المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تركتها سهوة او غفلة او نسيانا**
**اللهم* *انى استغفرك واتوب اليك**
**اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلبى وجلاء همى وذهاب * *حزنى*


----------



## عنوووب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموو على الموضوع الجميل والاكثر من رائع
تقبل مروري


----------

